# Uwell Valyrian



## therazia (25/8/17)

Any vendors bringing this in or have it already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/8/17)

Vaperite has them on order. No idea when they will be released

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therazia (28/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa Consider 1 sold to me!


----------



## Baker (4/9/17)

Anyone have an ETA on this?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/17)

If DHL picks up their heels I'll have a few this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/17)

The Valyrians have arrived

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## skola (6/9/17)

@spiv


----------

